# Tilt Out Conversion To Silverware Drawer



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

This was our 1st mod. We took out the pretty much useless tilt out storage tray and converted the space into a silverware drawer. This is probably a mod that most outbackers have done, or will do, if they have the tilt out storage tray.

It takes a few hours to do, but is a very useful mod. Remove the storage tray from the drawer front and use the front on the new drawer that you build. Install the drawer slides into the opening and slide the drawer in!

I'm sure it's that easy for some of you, but I had to work at it. I did finally get it.









See pictures here... http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=100


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes, this is a very good mod to do. It's hard to believe that they didn't already have this done! Maybe Keystone knew how much us Outbackers love to mod, so they let us do one more







!

Hey, do we mod out of love of doing so, or just necessity?







HHMMMM....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

when i double click on the

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...album&album=100

I get

Sorry, but you do not have permission to use this feature. If you are not logged in, you may do so using the form below if available.

Anyone know why???


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am getting the same error. Maybe it is pointing to his personal account.

Reverie


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I am getting the same error. Maybe it is pointing to his personal account.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]44746[/snapback]​


Sorry for the mess up, the link to the pictures should be working now. I had not checked the box to make the album public. It seems to be working now.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

did you buy a stock drawer, and if so can you tell me where? Thank


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Interesting ... the reason my tilt out drawer is there is because it is in front of the larger of the two sinks.

I wish I had the room you have so we could have a higher up silver ware drawer. We use the bottom drawer with sliding silverware tray.

Wayne


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Camp4Fun,

How long did this mod take, start to finish? I think my wife would love this mod! Where did you buy your drawer?

Thanks for any info that you can provide about the actual installation process. I am not a carpenter, nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn Express, so I need some fairly "idiot proof" directions.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That is a most excellent mod and well done!









I am also somewhat disgruntled with my "sponge drawer", but on the 5, we have some electrical stuff in the way. I might be able to move the electrical out of the way and put in a short drawer, but I don't think I'll end up with anything like what you have. Nice job!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

When I did my drawer mod I had to make the drawer from scratch as the the size was a bit odd. I ended up buying some popular boards from Lowes and the drawer slides.

You will need to be able to rip the wood on a table saw and in my case I dadoed a 1/8 inch grove in the bottom of the drawer sides to hold the bottom of the drawer in. Since there was space I ended up making the drawer deeper than the other two drawers. I donâ€™t have exact dimensions but can get them if you like.

The project probably took me about 1.5hrs or plus all the beer breaks.








Others probably made the drawer simpler than I.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Josh,

I'll trade you a sponge holder for a drawer?!





















The new owner will never know!

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I replaced the Pantry sliders drawers with double deck wire baskets.

Below is the construction / relocation of the pantry slide drawer to the tip out and one to the bunk house.

Bottom view showing cleats









Slides before drawer installation









Installed drawer in place of tip out









Second drawer installed in buck house


----------

